# Oldest Havanese on Forum???



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to know if there are other senior Havanese on the Forum. My senior girl Jaime came into our lives in 1995 after two years of longing for this unknown breed called the Havanese. Such a joy she has been and changed our lives so much. We have now been owned by a total of four Havanese, including Toby who went over the rainbow bridge earlier this year.

Little Jaime rules the roost although she is the smallest of all our Havanese at 9# in a little sturdy package. She is a little cranky these days when you disturb her sleep, but she still has lots of joy in her life. When "walking" with us it is often in her stroller -- but with moderate weather conditions she will still walk a half mile or so. She does not have many teeth left, her sight and hearing are declining but she gets around fine. Her thick curly puppy cut coat is thinning a bit and not growing nearly as fast (a little challenge for this winter -- she needs more hair to keep warm). She takes estrogen two times week which eliminated an involuntary incontence problem in her sleep that emerged about a year ago. She needs a lift to get on the furniture or bed, and she has not been on the back of the couch in a few years, but most of all her spirit is good.

Her Daddy is her favorite person on earth and she follows him around.

Please let us know about other senior Havanese and how they are doing (and of course pictures).

Attached are some pictures of Jaime in the past few years, including one with her taking a snooze with her Daddy on the deck.

Hope all you youngsters out there live as long!!!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jaime is age 15.5 years*

OOPs, I forgot to say how old Jaime is. In case anyone is math challenged she is currently 15.5 years and will be 16 in May!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Judy, what a sweetie Jaime is! She looks like a little doll! We, too, had all those problems with a senior mini poodle a few years ago but she was the sweetest dog I've ever had. I hope Jaime gives you a few more years to enjoy!

BTW, our Abby is just 3 1/2. I hope her life will be as long as your sweet Jaime's!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Jaime is beautiful, I love the picture of her sleeping with her daddy! How blessed you are to have her for so many wonderful years. I hope for the same!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

what cute pictures!! 

My girl is about to turn 4 and WOW time has flown by so quickly it doesn't even feel like 4 years.

I don't know who has the oldest hav on the forum, I would be curious to know the oldest age that has been known for a hav to live, it really sucks that they can't live as long as we do  and that's putting it mildly. I wish they could live in human years.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy
Jaime is absolutely as sweet as they come!:kiss:

I'm not saying for certain----but it seems there are a couple older havs on here...saying in the 10+ range. I do not think as old as yours Jaime though.

Try a search on here and see what pops up. At one time,there was a thread about this topic and I remember Pat as having an older havanese and I believe Mintchip's Oliver is older too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--here is 1 thread I found.....http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11481&highlight=oldest+dog

The odd thing is the part I was sure of (Oliver) is not posted here. That means either there is another thread on this topic or Sally's post was deleted.
Either way--it looks like Pat's dog and Tom King's dog are the oldest on here...well not now....Jaime is! :kiss:


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Clover will be 14 in April. He sure can't see or hear like he used to, but still loves going for walks and still sprints the last 20 yards or so


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Jaime is such a little doll, the picture with her daddy is priceless.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Who could ask for anything more....Love the pics!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww, Jaime is so cute! Love the photo with her daddy 

Maddie is the eldest of mine, 5 years young. She'll turn 6 in April. I can only hope and pray that all three of my babies live as long and happy as Jaime!

Not a Havanese, but my ex-boyfriend's little shih tzu x maltese lived to be 21! He was the sweetest little boy and the reason why I fell in love with small dogs. He crossed over to the rainbow bridge last year, but he was playing and frolicking up until his last day, even though he was almost totally deaf and blind!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Mimi, my black & tan girl will turn 14 on Cinco De Mayo this year =)


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

So far Jaime is the oldest Hav here. I checked the other thread mentioned and the oldest were 13 -- probably 14 now. When I got Jaime there were only a few thousand Havs registered in the UKC -- they were just going to be accepted into the AKC the next year. As a side note, I was told there were many against going AKC because of the fear of bad breeding and puppymills -- they were right about that. For so many years, no one ever heard of a Havanese. Even now, at least 95% of people still have not heard of them but every once in a while they have heard of them or know someone who has one or two.

The lack of Havs in the past is probably why very few Havs over 10 are showing up on the Forum at this time.

My oldest dog was a very small Lhaso Apso, who did not have a really short nose. Jaime has a shorter nose for a Hav and she and Maggie were about the same size and they were the same color -- they really look alike. Maggie lived to 17, but she really had dementia and was blind/deaf so the quality of life was not that great -- whereas, Jaime is still enjoying hereself. The posting about the 21 year old Shih/Maltese mix is amazing and playing till the end -- way to go!

Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,
Jamie and Mimi both look so happy. I think they should be on the forum picture next time it is changed!
Also do you mind if I use their picture in a slide show I am putting together?


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pictures*

Suzi -- you are welcome to use the pictures. Jaime would be honored. If you need larger ones, just PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jaime Puppy Pictures*

After receiving a private message about Jaime, it got me searching for some "baby" pictures of her and I figured this crazy group might like to see. I had to scan as they were before the day of digital cameras.

As you can see from the pictures, she has really changed. She got a curly white coat at about 6-8 months.

The kissy picture with my husband was when she was age five, all others are below 3 or 4 months. Even though it will soon be 16 years, I remember like it was yesterday that we brought her home.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Jaime's "Baby" announcement*

Could not fit this with prior batch of pictures. Here is Jaime's Birth/Arrival announcement (front and back) that crazy me sent to family. Today I could have done it online and got the information part included with the photo or I could probably just do the whole thing myself -- hint for those who may want to do in the future!

Hope you can read the typed part.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Jaime sounds like such a sweetheart and still so cute. What a pretty puppy she was. You obviously have taken very good care of her so that she is in such good shape at her age. That is what I wish for my Augie as well. Thank you for posting her photos and story. Absolutely love the kissy-face picture with her daddy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting those wonderful baby pictures of your Jamie. I love her birth annoncement.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's such a treat to see Jaime in such great shape at her age AND see her adorable baby pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great baby pictures, Judy. I love the birth announcement, too!


----------

